# Why , after all



## lost in translaion (Aug 8, 2011)

please woman ur opinion.

My wife cheated on me , and when I knew about it, she asked me to work it out and not leave.

I said we ll because I love he.

But insted to work out with me, she avoid me and when ever I send her love letters and good words, she said thats hurts her alot and she fights because I send it,

and finally she called me and said I do not love you, and do not send me any more good words or fights.

I work abord.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Leave her. 

She's playing games.

Stop the begging/loving/etc. Tell her you wish her happiness with her lover.

Watch how the tables turn.


----------



## lost in translaion (Aug 8, 2011)

that_girl said:


> Leave her.
> 
> She's playing games.
> 
> ...


now we are not talking to each and we agree when i back i ll moved for another place. 

i feel bad because i love her, but at the same time she is guilty.
when she ll contact me do u think??


----------



## Lon (Jun 6, 2011)

LIT, hard to tell but from the sounds of it I wouldn't be surprised if she is still having an affair. If she wants to be free you have to let her go because you cannot control what she wants to do, you can only control what you want in life. If she is still in affair her she is emotionally attached to the OM so the more you beg or plead or try to convince her of your love the more unnatractive you are to her. Back off, tell her you want a good marriage and that means both of you have to be in it, and that if she doesn't want to to work on it that you will move on (and mean it).

If she isn't involved with another man then atleast you can trust the words she is telling you are the truth and that she really doesn't want to work on the marriage any more. Either way, its up to you alone to get your life back on track for yourself.


----------

